# Using Horse Mullet for Tuna



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried to use horse mullet for tuna? Usually on our trips we try to catch cigar minnows as well as smaller hard tails for live bait. It wouldn't be too hard for me to go out and cast net mullet before the trip and have them in one of the bigger livewells on the boat. 

I think the smaller horse mullet around 5-6 inches could be good bait! Let me know if you've ever tried this.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use mullet all the time. They are easy to get, hardy _enough _and tuna love them. I can get them ahead of the trip and if the cigs, hardtails, goggle eyes, etc aren't around, I still have good live bait. Very surprised more offshore guys don't use them.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Back in the day, mullet was THE bait for Blue Water; along with Spanish. Easy to get here and everything loves eating mullet. I wouldn't restrict myself to the 5" and 6" baits. YFT will eat just about any size up to the jumbos.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ Ditto on the size comment. Big tunas will eat a variety of sized baits so don't throw back the big ones....or the ones you think are too small. I've caught good sized Tunas on mullet the size of my pinky so don't discriminate on the wee ones either.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

A little bit off topic but we've discovered that big AJ's LOVE big mullet. 1-1.5 lbs is perfect size.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

what are u refering to as horse mullet do u mean big 1.5 to 3 lb mullet or black mullet in general because a 5 to 6 inch mullet is a big finger mullet but yes they all work i have caught 25lb black fin on big fall roe mullet and big wahoo love them so without much yellow fin experience i think they will work


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

Last mullet in the well was about 12-14" and a big cobia showed up so over the side he went. Cobia didn't hesitate and swallowed him with no trouble. I keep all I catch now!!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for your responses guys. Sometimes early in the season I can find bait easily, but always can find some live mullet.

I've actually caught a schoolie on a small lizardfish as well. They'll eat anything when the bites going I bet!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried to keep mullet in a pen for a night before you were going to use them?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

They keep fine as long as you have a good strong lid and no dock thieves!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> A little bit off topic but we've discovered that big AJ's LOVE big mullet. 1-1.5 lbs is perfect size.


 

Same here. With a live Mullet the fish go crazy..!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I've kept mullet in pens for several days.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Mullet might be one of the best baits around, but the other rule of thumb is " the bigger the bait the bigger the fish". My biggest King Fish was caught on a Mullet about 16" long.
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

When is the best time to catch Mullet with a cast net?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bilbo said:


> When is the best time to catch Mullet with a cast net?


Year round but locations can vary.


----------

